# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  كيفية تعلم الصلاة للاطفال......

## mylife079

*الصلاة*
*ابني الحبيب*
*اعلم أن الصلوات المفروضة : خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة.* 
*صلاة الصبح : ركعتان.* 
*صلاة الظهر : أربع ركعات.* 
*صلاة العصر : أربع ركعات.* 
*صلاة المغرب : ثلاث ركعات.* 
*صلاة العشاء : أربع ركعات*
*)من صلى في يوم وليلة ثنتي عشرة ركعة بُني له بيتا في الجنة، أربعًا قبل الظهر،وركعتين بعدها، وركعتين بعد المغرب، وركعتين بعد العشاء وركعتين قبل صلاة الفجر( أخرجه الترمذي .* 
*قبل صلاة الصبح : ركعتان.* 
*قبل صلاة الظهر : أربع ركعات.* 
*بعد صلاة الظهر : ركعتان.* 
*بعد صلاة المغرب : ركعتان.* 
*بعد صلاة العشاء : ركعتان. أرفع يديَّ عالياً بمحاذاة الأذنين وأنوي*
*الصلاة في السر وأقول : الله أكبر.* 
*وبعد ذلك أقرأ سورة الفاتحة وآيات أوسورة قصيرة من القرآن الكريم.*  
*كيف أصلي؟*
*أرفع يديَّ عالياً بمحاذاة الأذنين وأنوي الصلاة في السر وأقول : الله أكبر.* 
*وبعد ذلك أقرأ سورة الفاتحة وآيات أوسورة قصيرة من القرآن الكريم.* 
*أركع قائلاً: الله أكبر، ثم أقول: سبحان ربي العظيم . ثلاث مرات.* 
*أقف من الركوع قائلاً : سمع الله لمن حمده . وأستمر واقفاً حتى يطمئن قلبي*
*أسجد قائلاً : الله أكبر . ثم أقول وأنا مطمئن القلب : سبحان ربي الأعلى. ثلاثمرات.* 
*أقوم من السجود قائلاً: الله أكبر . وأقول وأنا جالس : ربِّ اغفر لي رب اغفر لي*
*أسجد مرة ثانية وأقول : الله أكبر. ثم أقول وأنا ساجد: سبحان ربي الأعلى. ثلاثمرات.* 
*أقوم من السجود وأقف لأصلي الركعة الثانية قائلاً : الله أكبر. ثم أقرأ سورةالفاتحة وآيات أوسورة قصيرة من القرآن.* 
*اقول: الله أكبر ثم أركع وأقول وأنا مطمئن القلب : سبحان ربي العظيم. ثلاث مرات*
*أقف من الركوع قائلاً : سمع الله لمن حمده. وأظل واقفاً حتى يطمئن قلبي*
*قول : الله أكبر ، ثم أقول وأنا ساجد : سبحان ربي الأعلى. ثلاث مرات*
*أجلس من السجود قائلاً : الله أكبر، ثم أقول : ربِّ اغفر لي ربِّ اغفر لي*
*أسجد مرة ثانية قائلاً : الله أكبر . ثم أقول : سبحان ربي الأعلى. ثلاث مرات.* 
*أجلس من السجود قائلاً : الله أكبر. ثم أقول التشهد التشهد: {التحيات للهوالصلوات والطيبات. السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته. السلام علينا وعلىعباد الله الصالحين . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. اللهمصلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم. وبارك على محمدوعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم . في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.}* 
*ألتفت إلى اليمين قائلاً : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.* 
*ثم ألتفت إلى اليسار قائلاً : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*لمشاهدة كيفية الوضوء اضغط هنا*
*لمشاهدة كيفية الصلاة : للرجال اضغط هنا *** للنساء اضغط هنا* 
انظر الصور
 











 

mylife079

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو اديك محمد 
ويعطيك الف عايفه على الموضوع الجميل 
وجعلها الله في ميازين حسناتك 

المفروض والله انعلم الاطفال حب الصلاة وتقوها والوجوب عليها ؛ ويكون معه من صغره حب الصلاة ولا يكبر ويتكاسل على صلاة ركعه 

للاسف الشديدد لا حظة انه حتى الكبار عم بيتكاسلوا بالصلاة 
وياما شباب لو سالناهم عن الصلاة اكم ركعه بيتلبكوا ومابيعرفوا يجاوبوا 

يسلمو اديك محمد ؛ بجد موضوع جميل ومميزوبمحله 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا باريسيا على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد
 بالفعل بهالوقت لازم تكون تعليم الصلاة من الاساسيات لاننا بنشوف كيف بلشنا اول باول نتخلى عن الصلاة

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد وزهرة على المرور

----------


## rwaa

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rwaa  
_شكرا جزاك الله خيرا_


 شكرا على المرور

----------

